# 36mos lease price for S3 in US?



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any idea how much would be the monthly rate for 36mos lease, 12k mi/yr, 0down for $46k S3?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

$700+ ... 

pepper your angus.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

What state are you in I can help you if you like IM I work at an Audi dealer.


----------



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

trueunion said:


> What state are you in I can help you if you like IM I work at an Audi dealer.


Sterling Hts, MI


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Just share your info and leave out sales tax!

Thanks


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

People I've spoken with have all been in the $700 range. 

If you're looking to lease, you really better like this car because there are a *lot* of options out there at this price point.


----------



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Travis Grundke said:


> People I've spoken with have all been in the $700 range.
> 
> If you're looking to lease, you really better like this car because there are a *lot* of options out there at this price point.


Yes, I really like the car but I also having second thoughts about the price. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Travis Grundke said:


> People I've spoken with have all been in the $700 range.
> 
> If you're looking to lease, you really better like this car because there are a *lot* of options out there at this price point.


If that's right, and with interest rates as low as they are, it makes more sense to buy it: $46k sale price, $6k down, 1.65%.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

2500 down $599 +tax here in CA.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

^^ a3 or s3? I bought but my lease option with 0 down was nearly 800.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

trueunion said:


> 2500 down $599 +tax here in CA.


Which, with sales tax takes you to around $670/mo, unless you pay all of the sales tax up front in CA.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I thought one of the reasons leases were so popular is they avoided sales tax.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Wow*



Travis Grundke said:


> People I've spoken with have all been in the $700 range. If you're looking to lease, you really better like this car because there are a *lot* of options out there at this price point.





gtitx1 said:


> I bought but my lease option with 0 down was nearly 800.





Chimera said:


> I thought one of the reasons leases were so popular is they avoided sales tax.


This is simply crazy money. I lease for business, and this is crazy money. That said, life can be good when it's a little crazy. And yes, you pay the sales tax for the amount of depreciation.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

2015 S3. $2500 down. $450/month for 36 months/12k miles w/ audicare

Premium plus, LED headlights, B&O, 19's with mag ride


----------



## baller4u2nv (Aug 26, 2010)

ihierbal said:


> 2015 s3. $2500 down. $450/month for 36 months/12k miles w/ audicare
> 
> premium plus, led headlights, b&o, 19's with mag ride


this is a deal!!!!


----------



## dy2015s3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the reply...

My dealer is giving me 681/mo, 36mos,12k mi/yr, 0down and 950 due at signing. "$45850 S3.prem+ w/ convenience, LED, driver assist pckg. What do u think?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

IHIERBal said:


> 2015 S3. $2500 down. $450/month for 36 months/12k miles w/ audicare
> 
> Premium plus, LED headlights, B&O, 19's with mag ride


Where are you getting this price? If true, that's outstanding.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

Travis Grundke said:


> Where are you getting this price? If true, that's outstanding.


Sorry I forgot to mention I work for an Audi dealership. And it's true, my first payment is due on 11/6. lol. Had the car for almost a month now.


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

IHIERBal said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention I work for an Audi dealership. And it's true, my first payment is due on 11/6. lol. Had the car for almost a month now.


This is the deal of the century... I've chatted with you via Audizine. haha! 

When my car arrives next month, I plan on bringing up this deal to give them an idea as to what my ultimate goal is.  I know I won't get the same figure, but getting close to it is the goal. My only benefit would be the Supplier Discount that I'm entitled to (6% off msrp = approx. $3k)


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

IHIERBal said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention I work for an Audi dealership. And it's true, my first payment is due on 11/6. lol. Had the car for almost a month now.


can you post up MSRP, purchase price, Money Factor etc of the deal .. I'd do it for that kinda money ... but for $700+ mo/ forget it. BTW, this would be for the wife of course... only women drive automatics


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

cgpublic said:


> This is simply crazy money. I lease for business, and this is crazy money. That said, life can be good when it's a little crazy. And yes, you pay the sales tax for the amount of depreciation.


What is crazy about it? Its all relative. Yes when I was 25 this would have been crazy money, I am now in my 30s and while I would love a free car, 700 isn't a significant part of my income, and when I look at it as 300 more than I was paying on my gti it becomes even less crazy money. I think what you do see though is too many kids making 40k a year deciding they are going to buy a 50k car. I am not referring to you, just in general. They are buying an Audi on a civic budget.

And FYI, I am that moron. I bought a gti vr6 when I made about 25k a year back in the day. Had a ton of fun in that car but paying for it was no picnic. I was broke broke broke.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

cgpublic said:


> This is simply crazy money. I lease for business, and this is crazy money. That said, life can be good when it's a little crazy. And yes, you pay the sales tax for the amount of depreciation.


Depends on the state. In Texas, you pay sales tax on the whole shebang.

And I would say $700/mo lease is crazy money. That's over $25,000 for the whole lease term. I'm going to bet that an S3 will be worth more than $20,000 3 years from now. Better to buy absent really extenuating circumstances. For 1,250 or so you could own it outright in 3 years.


----------



## texas03' (Dec 3, 2002)

the 450 a month employee deal is impossible for anyone other than a dealer employee. I dont know if I am allowed to share the details of what that entails, but they would lose ALOT of money if the general public got that deal. I do know the MF isnt that good for the A3/S3 compared to say an S4 or any TDI. For example, i can get a loaded, 60k S4 for a little under 600 a month with a grand down. I pay less than 600 a month for my TDI Q5 and put 0 down.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

texas03' said:


> the 450 a month employee deal is impossible for anyone other than a dealer employee. I dont know if I am allowed to share the details of what that entails, but they would lose ALOT of money if the general public got that deal. I do know the MF isnt that good for the A3/S3 compared to say an S4 or any TDI. For example, i can get a loaded, 60k S4 for a little under 600 a month with a grand down. I pay less than 600 a month for my TDI Q5 and put 0 down.


well you have to be an Audi employee first before you can even get the deal, so sharing the details is no good since 99.99% of us aren't employed by the VAG :laugh:


----------



## texas03' (Dec 3, 2002)

I work for a dealer, not Audi. I know this is splitting hairs but I have heard that dealer employees actually get a better deal on cars than corporate employees. I do not know if this is true or not, just rumor and speculation.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

gtitx1 said:


> What is crazy about it? Its all relative.


Subjectively, people can spend their money as they see fit, with their own set of considerations/decision drivers. If you're spending between $700 and $800 to lease an S3, and you love the car, which you should because it's a great car, all power to you.

My comment references two important considerations when leasing a luxury car: how much can you write off the lease for business, and how much 'car' you can secure for the total amount of the lease payments, with total cost of ownership in the mix, e.g., fuel, insurance and other misc. costs, like the ATT data plan for the MMI.

The S3 is an S3, It's an A3 with a better engine, better suspension, better parts, and all the doodads that car manufacturers love to bundle and charge you big bucks, etc. 

The sheet metal is the same, the door hinges are the same, etc. It's not an A8. It's an S3.

So why is the S3 so expensive to lease? Demand + cost of Audi money, i.e., crazy money.

Relative? Yes, if you are referencing the willingness of the lessee to spend the $700 and $800 per month for an S3, but it is also relative to the other cars that can be leased for the same amount.

Take a drive to an Audi, BMW, Mercedes or Lexus dealer and find out what you can get for $700 and $800 per month with no money down. Like I said, crazy money.


----------

